# Youtube videos: Another element to Woodworking



## rustednail (Jun 10, 2011)

*Learning how to shoot woodworking videos*

So i recently began making videos and posting them on YouTube. I didn't really have high hopes for the channel because i know very little about making content that people may actually want to watch. I also was concerned about shooting videos slowing down my production and causing more headache than it is worth. But none the less i began the video journey. 
To my surprise, i have found the added element of making videos to be a motivator. I am now constantly thinking up new and unique projects to record and post to YouTube. Shooting video adds another element to the build process and takes out a lot of the monotony that occurs in typical projects, especially projects that i have built 10 times before. 
There is still a lot i need to learn however. I am still not great at editing, marketing the channel, or getting the best possible shots. But this too has kept me motivated to get better and push myself in the shop.

Please take a look at my Channel and let me know what you think. Let me know what you like and don't like, The video style is still forming and evolving.

The Rusted Nail Channel


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

rustednail said:


> *Learning how to shoot woodworking videos*
> 
> So i recently began making videos and posting them on YouTube. I didn't really have high hopes for the channel because i know very little about making content that people may actually want to watch. I also was concerned about shooting videos slowing down my production and causing more headache than it is worth. But none the less i began the video journey.
> To my surprise, i have found the added element of making videos to be a motivator. I am now constantly thinking up new and unique projects to record and post to YouTube. Shooting video adds another element to the build process and takes out a lot of the monotony that occurs in typical projects, especially projects that i have built 10 times before.
> ...


I think you have the right idea. I like what you do, keep it simple. Show me what you do and always be looking for new projects! Thanks for taking the leap…hope you find succes.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

rustednail said:


> *Learning how to shoot woodworking videos*
> 
> So i recently began making videos and posting them on YouTube. I didn't really have high hopes for the channel because i know very little about making content that people may actually want to watch. I also was concerned about shooting videos slowing down my production and causing more headache than it is worth. But none the less i began the video journey.
> To my surprise, i have found the added element of making videos to be a motivator. I am now constantly thinking up new and unique projects to record and post to YouTube. Shooting video adds another element to the build process and takes out a lot of the monotony that occurs in typical projects, especially projects that i have built 10 times before.
> ...


I put some of your videos into my watch later list.


----------



## wrenchhead (Sep 26, 2009)

rustednail said:


> *Learning how to shoot woodworking videos*
> 
> So i recently began making videos and posting them on YouTube. I didn't really have high hopes for the channel because i know very little about making content that people may actually want to watch. I also was concerned about shooting videos slowing down my production and causing more headache than it is worth. But none the less i began the video journey.
> To my surprise, i have found the added element of making videos to be a motivator. I am now constantly thinking up new and unique projects to record and post to YouTube. Shooting video adds another element to the build process and takes out a lot of the monotony that occurs in typical projects, especially projects that i have built 10 times before.
> ...


I think it's great! I just started making videos this year and the filming and editing is fun and challenging. Growing a channel is also very hard work I'm learning. One thing I have noticed is there is an audience for every style. Just have to find them! Cant wait to see more of your videos. I liked the jewelry hanger project.


----------



## MKH (Jan 20, 2018)

rustednail said:


> *Learning how to shoot woodworking videos*
> 
> So i recently began making videos and posting them on YouTube. I didn't really have high hopes for the channel because i know very little about making content that people may actually want to watch. I also was concerned about shooting videos slowing down my production and causing more headache than it is worth. But none the less i began the video journey.
> To my surprise, i have found the added element of making videos to be a motivator. I am now constantly thinking up new and unique projects to record and post to YouTube. Shooting video adds another element to the build process and takes out a lot of the monotony that occurs in typical projects, especially projects that i have built 10 times before.
> ...


I subscribed to your channel. I figured every little bit helps.


----------



## fdbrrrrrrgf (Mar 7, 2019)

rustednail said:


> *Learning how to shoot woodworking videos*
> 
> So i recently began making videos and posting them on YouTube. I didn't really have high hopes for the channel because i know very little about making content that people may actually want to watch. I also was concerned about shooting videos slowing down my production and causing more headache than it is worth. But none the less i began the video journey.
> To my surprise, i have found the added element of making videos to be a motivator. I am now constantly thinking up new and unique projects to record and post to YouTube. Shooting video adds another element to the build process and takes out a lot of the monotony that occurs in typical projects, especially projects that i have built 10 times before.
> ...


This is great advice! Very honest and practical.I really enjoyed this post.Nice post!! these tips may help on us.
great information.

webpage; 메이저사이트


----------



## rustednail (Jun 10, 2011)

*What i have learned about Video View numbers*

One thing I have learned with the youtube channel thus far is that you never know which videos are going to get more views than others. I have made a few videos that I felt were going to do well and get lots of views, likes and comments but got almost nothing. On the other hand, one of the most watched videos I have on my channel is one that I recorded and edited quickly and without a lot of thought behind it. This video in particular didn't have many views for the first week, but it seems to have been shared and posted elsewhere on the internet as the views have skyrocketed to nearly 500 in the past week or so. Unfortunately the youtube analytics don't tell where the viewers are coming from exactly, so I have no idea who to thank for sharing.

I have a couple of videos that have more views but this is because I ran a paid promotion to get those views. It is so much more rewarding to getting views organically. I guess because I am not telling people to watch the videos, but people are watching because they are interested in the content and continue to watch because they enjoy it.

What I have learned from this, I suppose, is to continue to create quality videos that people can learn from and are at least mildly entertained by and not worry quite so much on the view counts and comments and likes. If you do quality videos the results will be there……I hope.

The Rusted Nail Channel


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

rustednail said:


> *What i have learned about Video View numbers*
> 
> One thing I have learned with the youtube channel thus far is that you never know which videos are going to get more views than others. I have made a few videos that I felt were going to do well and get lots of views, likes and comments but got almost nothing. On the other hand, one of the most watched videos I have on my channel is one that I recorded and edited quickly and without a lot of thought behind it. This video in particular didn't have many views for the first week, but it seems to have been shared and posted elsewhere on the internet as the views have skyrocketed to nearly 500 in the past week or so. Unfortunately the youtube analytics don't tell where the viewers are coming from exactly, so I have no idea who to thank for sharing.
> 
> ...


I've seen several of your videos previously and enjoyed them. Looking over your list, it seems as though your most popular videos had clear titles that identified the topic of the video. Many of your videos with lower numbers of views have titles that really didn't mean much. Also many of your preview images are kind of hard to figure out what the focus is. By the time my eye takes in the logo, then deciphers the red barn wall, it is tired and moves on to other videos rather than spending time trying to figure out what the smaller photo on the right is showing me. Example: The syrup kettle fire pit is easy to see what the topic is. The hope chest, not so much.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## rustednail (Jun 10, 2011)

rustednail said:


> *What i have learned about Video View numbers*
> 
> One thing I have learned with the youtube channel thus far is that you never know which videos are going to get more views than others. I have made a few videos that I felt were going to do well and get lots of views, likes and comments but got almost nothing. On the other hand, one of the most watched videos I have on my channel is one that I recorded and edited quickly and without a lot of thought behind it. This video in particular didn't have many views for the first week, but it seems to have been shared and posted elsewhere on the internet as the views have skyrocketed to nearly 500 in the past week or so. Unfortunately the youtube analytics don't tell where the viewers are coming from exactly, so I have no idea who to thank for sharing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for watching and for the feedback! A thumbnail design that is unique to my channel and quickly tells what the video is about is definitely a work in progress.


----------

